# Latest Cruise Ship Series: Montreal to Boston



## R. Doug

Part one of my latest blog series: We Began It All in Montreal.

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Fun Photo Friday - Tour la Nuit in Montreal:


----------



## telracs

ghostriders on thier bikes!


----------



## R. Doug

Kinda looks like it, doesn't it?


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> Kinda looks like it, doesn't it?


it's creepy cool.


----------



## R. Doug

telracs said:


> it's creepy cool.


Thanks. I thought it was a cool effect as well.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Notre-Dame Basilica Montreal - Part 1:


----------



## R. Doug

A sample or two from Notre-Dame Basilica Montreal - Part 2


----------



## R. Doug

A sample shot or two from today's Fun Photo Friday - Favorites of Notre-Dame Basilica Montreal:


----------



## R. Doug

A sample shot or two from Montreal - Part 1:


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from Montreal - Part 2:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Fun Photo Friday -- Montreal Favorites:


----------



## R. Doug

A sampling from yesterday's "A Trek through Quebec - Part 1:"


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from Quebec Part 2 - A First Look at Upper Town:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Fun Photo Friday - Quebec Favorites Part 1:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Quebec Part 3 -- Still Cruisin' through Upper Town:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Quebec Part 4 - Lower Town for a Poutine Break:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's Fun Photo Friday - Québec Favorites Part 2:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's "Arriving on Prince Edward Island:"


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Touring Charlottetown:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Fun Photo Friday - Traipsing 'Round Charlottetown:


----------



## R. Doug

Charlottetown -- You Can't Fight City Hall, But You Can Photograph It:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Heading Down Queen Street in Charlottetown:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Fun Photo Friday - A Splash of Charlottetown Color:


----------



## R. Doug

From "No, Not THAT Sydney. The OTHER Sydney:"


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's blog _Still in that OTHER Sydney_:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Favorites from that OTHER Sydney_:


----------



## telracs

um, fascinated by doors much?


----------



## R. Doug

Yep.  Love 'em.  Windows, too.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Landing in Lunenburg:


----------



## telracs

that is one creepy tree....


----------



## R. Doug

I thought so as well.  Wait until you see the creepy shot of it I took for this coming Friday's blog.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> I thought so as well. Wait until you see the creepy shot of it I took for this coming Friday's blog.


i can only imagine. tree extra from the wizard of oz forest?


----------



## R. Doug

Samples shots from today's Lunenburg and St. John's Anglican Church:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday Halifax, Lunenburg, and Mahone Bay:


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> I thought so as well. Wait until you see the creepy shot of it I took for this coming Friday's blog.


where's my creepy tree shot? i mean light houses and boats are nice, but you promised me a creepy tree!


----------



## R. Doug

Oh, shoot, Scarlet.  I just checked and, sure enough, it is scheduled for next week's Fun Photo Friday — Halifax, Lunenburg, and Mahone Bay Part 2.  I knew I had it scheduled, I just forgot it was scheduled in my Part 2 blog.

Sorry about that.  If you want I'll upload it to my web albums account and link to it here.


----------



## R. Doug

Never mind. I'll just link to the media file already set to go:


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> Oh, shoot, Scarlet. I just checked and, sure enough, it is scheduled for next week's Fun Photo Friday -- Halifax, Lunenburg, and Mahone Bay Part 2. I knew I had it scheduled, I just forgot it was scheduled in my Part 2 blog.
> 
> Sorry about that. If you want I'll upload it to my web albums account and link to it here.


thank you, sir.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The tombstone that is rotated 45° isn't exactly creepy but it is… Unusual.


----------



## R. Doug

Yeah, that tombstone does look a bit anachronistic.  What I though especially creepy about the portrait orientation shot was the dead branches overhanging the entire fog-shrouded scene.  I thought this shot had a lot more atmosphere than the preceding landscape orientation from earlier.

I'm going to play around with this photo to see if I can make it even spookier - perhaps use it as a header on this year's Halloween story.


----------



## R. Doug

Meandering Through Lunenburg

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug

From Mahone Bay for Part of the Day:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Fun Photo Friday - Halifax, Lunenburg, and Mahone Bay Part 2:

(I remembered this time, Scarlet):


----------



## telracs

i LOVE the bottom picture!


----------



## R. Doug

Yeah . . . _really_ spooky that one. Thanks.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj.

I just checked all the pictures and they're amazing. It seems you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, IstvanSzaboIfj.  So glad you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## R. Doug

Bah Hahbah -- It's in Maine:


----------



## R. Doug

Maine Street, Bar Harbor:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Fun Photo Friday - Out and About Bar Harbor Part 1:


----------



## R. Doug

From Hitting the Bus for Acadia National Park:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Red Rocks, Crashing Waves, and an almost Alien Landscape:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Out and About Bar Harbor Part 2:


----------



## R. Doug

Last of the series posted yesterday. Hope everyone enjoyed it while it ran. Anyway, here are sample shots from "_Saying Goodbye to Bar Harbor and the MS Maasdam:_"


----------

